# Fort Myers



## Luke_WL.

Hey everyone. I posted in the east coast forum about relocating from colorado to St. Augustine but I will be in fort myers pretty much from now until mid-late summer. I will hopefully have a skiff soon but dont really know many people around here to fish with. I was until recently a fly fishing guide in Colorado and I am currently just freelancing doing some animation and film work to keep myself busy and pay bills. This leaves me with a lot of spare time and I would like to fill that with fishing. Looking for someone to fish with. I know the area, but not that well. Hit me up people! Also have access to a grady if you know where to go offshore...


----------



## Luke_WL.

So I got my skiff (HPX-V) so if you see me around say Hi! its a very light green with a 90 yamaha 2 stroke. Im the skinny tattoed guy haha


----------



## swflatails

congrats on the HPX and welcome to Fort Myers. I try and get out on most weekends. I have a new 18HPX with a 115 Pro XS Merc so you should recognize me when you see me. Hit me up next time you are going out and I'd be happy to show you around. Tarpon season is around the corner and if you like chucking feathers you couldn't ask for a better place to be.


----------



## magicowner17

i live in ft myers near sanibel, redoing the deck then ill be fishing again. hit me up sometime


----------



## Luke_WL.

Thanks guys. I grew up here so I know the area decently. I'm currently unemployed (hard to guide in co when I'm in Florida lol). So I am out a few times a week at least. If anyone wants to jump on the boat with me let me know. Only requirement is you know how to pole or are willing to learn lol


----------



## JRyanL

Come out and fish with us in the Micro Masters club. www.swflmicromastersfishing.com


----------



## Luke_WL.

JR, I plan on it! I am not sure if I will be back in time for the 23rd one. I have to go pack up my house in colorado. Plus, its hard to compete in a tourney by myself haha. Gotta find another fly bum.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

> JR, I plan on it! I am not sure if I will be back in time for the 23rd one. I have to go pack up my house in colorado.  Plus, its hard to compete in a tourney by myself haha.  Gotta find another fly bum.


I like to throw the buggy whip   welcome, i fish just about every weekend here, pine island sound, matlacha, and estero bay in my mitzi skiff


----------



## Luke_WL.

knot, hit me up if you want someone to fish with. I dont know any other flycasters in the area


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

Im in cape coral by the yacht club. Fish usually once on the weekend and usually always have a rod when Im running the towboat. Cant get all that skinny in the work boat, but would love to get out with you and poll around for some reds on the flats. I am a former guide of biscayne bay/flamingo. give me a buzz if you want to get together.

-Dan


----------



## Luke_WL.

Been out at least a few times a week. Trying to avoid weekends to dodge the crowd but I am open to anything. It's tough poling a boat and fly fishing alone but hey, it is what it is! Have a few guide friends down here but they are starting to get busy. Anyone want to get out soon?


----------



## 8loco

Hey Luke. I have most tuesdays and wednesdays off. I'll PM you my number. All i do is flyfish. Im out of the matlatcha area.


----------



## southernstrain

headed down that way early tuesday morning with the kayak for a few days. wouldn't mind splitting platform time if one of you guys are getting out

Have fly rods, will travel to fish


----------

